# Thriller?



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Yeah, it is and then with all the controvesy surrounding Michael Jackson...but, then it's your choice to choose what music you would like. Tell me, what is it about Thriller that makes you want to choose it? Maybe there's another song that wound fit that need.

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Dante of Doom (Jul 28, 2004)

use halloween or exorsist theme

good bad im the guy with the gun- ash (army of darkness)


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

"use halloween or exorsist theme"

Never saw Exorsist. Halloween Theme? *rolls eyes*


As for Thriller, I like it becuase iot's got a good beat, it's unique, and I like the lyrics.

It's also before the "Oh my god what the heck is it?!?!" MJ era, so it's a plus 










I am but a wolf inside

I am the Mortal Google. DUN DUN DUN...


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Well, then I say go for it. If it's Thriller you want, then it's Thriller you should use. I try never to base my haunted decisions off of what others think. Haunting is a personal thing, you know?

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Choppy (Dec 28, 2003)

Well I like the song, if for nothing else the dancers. I would kill to get my hands on there coustomes and masks. There just so cool looking. Well I dont think ill ever get them but i can dream 
cant I?!.

Choppy


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Thriller is a ingenious song. Its kind of sad that Michael Jackson has become was he is. He was a wonderful artist and I really admire his work.. Just not the person. lol. I also have never seen the Exorcist, but that also is a beautiful peice of music the Tubular Bells if wonderfully creepy. But I do agree, the Halloween theme has been done to death. But just do whatever fits your haunt. Most of the time I did use the Halloween theme mixed in with all the heavy metal because one of my gouls was Michael Myers. But I had created a mix at one time that had just the Vincent Price part from Thriller mixed in with the other songs. It turned out really good. It was near the end of the CD when I had finished making it. I thought it was a fantastic ending to the CD. Also inbetween the songs I would use scary sound effects and sound bytes from the Horror movies of my gouls. It worked out real well I though.









My Halloween Galleries


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*You can click on my signature link, and listen to the many Halloween sounds and music files I have listed, and maybe it will give you some ideas for a CD. I have a whole page dedicated to Midnight Syndicate as well as several of John Carpenter's Movie sounds pages. I also have sound files from several of the Masters Of Horror like Vincent Price, and Boris Karloff. I agree though that you should fill the CD with what you like.*

<center></center>


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Raef:

Have you given any thought to the "This Is Hallowe'en" track from Nightmare Before X-mas? I didn't care much for it at first, but our 5-year old has been playing it and singing it lately, and it grows on you. This year we're planning on playing it for the waiting line. You know, to get 'em "in the mood".

Wolfman


----------

